# using Epoxy to fill in cracks and holes for Juniper coffee table



## thatlabguy (Jan 11, 2011)

anyone who has worked with Juniper knows how many holes and divets a slab can have and the ones I have cut for coffee tables have several cracks/holes on the side of the slab. I am using epoxy to fill in the holes but, am having trouble finding a means of keeping the epoxy from running all over the place. tape doesn't seem to hold it in very well as the epoxy reacts with the glue so am looking for ideas of how to make better use of the epoxy since it isn't the cheapest product to use. 
Any ideas??


----------



## HebronLLC (Oct 11, 2009)

Larry,

Tape wax paper to where you need to keep the epoxy in. I have used it many times and it is wonderful to work with. You might have some come out but if you make your paper extra large over the area and then tape all around it should hold just fine. I usually use a clear packing tape to to the edges of the paper. Also if you aren't using it; a faster setting epoxy will help it from running too far. The down side to that is you have to keep mixing up epoxy if you have lots of holes and cracks.

Hope this helps.

Aaron


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Larry,
I use a syringe from West Systems for the smaller, more complicated areas.
Similar to what Aaron said, I use packing tape too, but that's all I use. I cover the void and burnish it close to the void edges. Then cut a slit with an Exacto and squirt in the epoxy with the syringe. For large holes, I cut away enough tape to pour from the mixing cup.
I've never experienced any problems with the epoxy reacting with the tape adhesive. Burnishing the edges doesn't allow the epoxy to creep under. I use West Systems and System Three.


----------



## thatlabguy (Jan 11, 2011)

not sure what you mean by burnishing the edges


----------



## thatlabguy (Jan 11, 2011)

i like the wax paper idea. someone else suggested it also


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Larry,
By burnish, I mean to rub with a dowel or piece of wooden shim stock close to the edge of the void. Seals the tape so the epoxy doesn't seep under the tape.


----------



## thatlabguy (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for all the help. I am almost finished with this particular slab of wood and now would like to know what grit sandpaper to use on the epoxy. Look forward to the help, thanks


----------



## HebronLLC (Oct 11, 2009)

I just sand with whatever final grit (usually 220) that I use on the rest of the piece and it finishes out just fine.

Of course we all want to see you finished product when you get done.

Aaron


----------

